# Level Stopp Gilde "The Good Old Time"



## Dahyra TGOT (27. April 2014)

Die Level Stopp Gilde "The Good Old Time"
vom EU PvP Server Blackmoore, sucht noch Mitglieder.

Gemeinsam mit Dir möchten wir die Welt von World of Warcraft noch einmal erleben.
Ohne Druck und Zwang möchten wir die alten Raids wie auch Weltbosse mit Dir bezwingen,
daher werden wir auf den raidfähigen Leveln längere Stops einlegen.

Wir möchten denen ein zu Hause bieten, die Familie haben, berufstätig (auch Schichtarbeiter) sind,
diejenigen die das Spiel zum Spaß spielen, wie auch den Neulingen in Word of Warcraft.

Das reale Leben steht bei uns an erster Stelle,
auch wir sind berufstätig und haben noch andere Hobbys,
denen wir nachkommen müssen.

Besonders wichtig ist uns, das innerhalb wie auch außerhalb der Gilde ein vernünftiger Umgangston herrscht,
sowie Hilfsbereitschaft untereinander und Interesse an gemeinsamen Unternehmungen, wie z.B.: Gruppenquests,
Gilden Instanzen, gemütliche Abende am Feuer… usw.

Aktueller Level Stopp: 20

Gildengründung am 24.04.2014

Homepage:  The Good Old Time


----------

